# Partner Visa - Police check.



## Rygen (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wondering....

With the Police Check. I know Immi ask for this after the application is submitted. I actually would like to just get my partner to get it done anyway to save time.

He is Canadian.. Does he get a Police Check from Canadian Police or does an application have to be sent to the AFP (Aust Federal Police ) in Australia for a Certificate... ??

It appears the AFP application form is found in the booklet online. 

Canadian Police Cert or Aust Police Cert??


----------



## Sapucaia (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi! He has to get police checks from the countries where he lived for 12 months or more, if he hasn't lived in Oz for that long, no need to get a AFP certificate.
Good luck!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

The medicals may be asked for after application, but police checks are usually required with the application. A form 80 (detaild background check) may also be asked for after application.

Take a look at this file from the DIAC site to help you figure out how to get the check:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

If your partner has lived in Australia for more than 12 months, they will probably need an Australian check as well as the Canadian one. Plus, if they have lived in any other country for a total of 12 months within the past 10 years, they'll need one from those countries as well.

These checks can take time, especially if fingerprints are involved, so get started as soon as you can.


----------

